# Rent search



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello everyone

I`m planning in returning to Portugal this may/June in the hope of finding a house to buy and settle down. I haven`t had any luck so far on my previous visits to Portugal.

I hope this time to find a place to rent, enabling me to to have more time in finding a house.

Being able to ship my stuff (boxes, no furniture ) to a rented house from Ireland would be great.

Does anyone know of a place I could rent Euros 300 - Euros 400/mtl. for rent in C. Portugal. I`d be alone so I wouldn`t need a lot of space.

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Central Portugal is a large area. Do you have any particular area you might like more than others?


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

would you consider Nazare?


----------



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello Vanrouge

Yes, I would. Any options?

Thank you

Pilip


----------



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

I would indeed. Any options


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

But I would consider in your research? That values ​​more for your research? Places with history, nature? Or more urban spaces? You will have an income from abroad, or want to find work in Portugal? For a future buy what feels? Buying a villa or apartment? Building a house from scratch, buying a new home, or retrieve an old house?

I think this may be important to choose where to settle and where to look.

Regards


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

pilib said:


> Hello Vanrouge
> 
> Yes, I would. Any options?
> 
> ...


I know of a 2 bedroom apartment furnished for 375€ pm... how do i make contact to speak to you?


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

pilib said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I`m planning in returning to Portugal this may/June in the hope of finding a house to buy and settle down. I haven`t had any luck so far on my previous visits to Portugal.
> 
> ...


Did you get my Pm may be able to help also cheap rent ?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

vanrouge said:


> I know of a 2 bedroom apartment furnished for 375€ pm... how do i make contact to speak to you?




Now that you have made 5 posts you can use the PRIVATE MESSAGE SYSTEM


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Micksantacruz said:


> Did you get my Pm may be able to help also cheap rent ?


Again did you get my Pm my friend ?


----------

